# Santa's Little Helper... or not



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pictures tell the story best!

I took a few pictures before they girls went to the grooming parlour - so Dot still has chunky legs


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just a few others from the same session - no wonder Dot got fed up!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi I am going to ask Santa to give me YOUR dogs as my Christmas gift this year. I have been extra good and feel I deserve to have the worlds cutest dogs!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab photos  poor Dot having to go on strike


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I love the giddy up picture xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I love the facial expressions x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant, I actually like the one with the scarf best but the Santa jockey ones are hilarious! is that a special silly dog coat?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Brilliant, I actually like the one with the scarf best but the Santa jockey ones are hilarious! is that a special silly dog coat?


I got it at PAH, it is a sort of saddle coat. Santa sits on with velcro and has velcro on his hands to hold the reins. Liz and I couldn't resist... now we just have to decide which dog carries santa and which one is Rudolph


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are just gorgeous! Haha! Very Christmassy!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Glad it's not just Molly that enjoys dressing for the festive season. Love your girls outfits.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great pictures! I love the paw prints on the Santa hat.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They look so lovely and just love the jockey santa. Kiki and Dot what beautiful christmas girls. Would Inzi wear anything?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Glad it's not just Molly that enjoys dressing for the festive season. Love your girls outfits.


Molly looks gorgeous - this should be your Christmas card  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely girls! But I don't rate jockey santa's chances very highly........very chewable


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lovely girls! But I don't rate jockey santa's chances very highly........very chewable


Not for unsupervised use 
The one who wasn't wearing it tried to pull it off the other's back... Inzi kept well away, dressing up is not her thing, she has this special whipped look of misery that she saves for when we insist... I may try with her one day with extra tasty treats. The poos do it for love


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd like to see a video of that Marzi! It could become a new sport, Santa baiting  Inzi is very sensible, dogs don't need clothes, what are you thinking??? !!!(put snooker ball in sock slowly).


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'd like to see a video of that Marzi! It could become a new sport, Santa baiting  Inzi is very sensible, dogs don't need clothes, what are you thinking??? !!!(put snooker ball in sock slowly).


Hahaha. Very good one....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm laughing, but I think I missed out on the snooker ball in the sock joke!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It must be killing you not knowing... so check the linked thread 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=70602&highlight=sock


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi! That was funny!


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Fairlie, we have to get Rufus, some reindeers' ears or a santa hat next year. The dogs look soooo cute in them!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You are the shopper. Start shopping! They are antlers by the way, not ears!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm surprised Rufus doesn't have them already and stop teasing HO. Maybe she wants Rufus to be a doe instead of a buck.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww fab pictures!! Dots coat is so like jasper's! Gorgeous and glossy! Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

